# pics of the snow camo XLR...



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

NICE! I like the snow camo, although it'd do me no good at all since I've seen snow but once in my life which was last year in Ohio.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

haha.. this is a straight target and 3-d bow... no hunting.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice! im not a big compound person but i like it!


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

that looks awsome bro!!!!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> haha.. this is a straight target and 3-d bow... no hunting.


oh okay, but if you did hunt in the snow alot it'd be pretty hard to find unless you put some bright orange strings on it!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha that would be interseting lol


Ignition kid said:


> oh okay, but if you did hunt in the snow alot it'd be pretty hard to find unless you put some bright orange strings on it!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweet lookin bow man!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

haha when the time comes, im putting straight pink strings on it, i have pink serving, and a pink sling on it now


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> haha when the time comes, im putting straight pink strings on it, i have pink serving, and a pink sling on it now


Pink?? seriously?? Orange or yellow! or red


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

nice that is one of those paint jobs that are actually legit and what do you think of your snow bow XLR


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i love it, and yes pink, it looks sweet with this camo pattern!


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the looks on the bow.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

pink will set that thing off nicely.... top it off with the pink victory arrows!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks man!!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Pink will look sweet on it!! and I agree get arrows with pink wraps or something!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

no wraps ever again, maybe pink fletchings. but i love the pink


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> no wraps ever again, maybe pink fletchings. but i love the pink


Pink is for girls!!!! come on man!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

that thing's sick man!!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Pink is for girls!!!! come on man!


Dont listen to him!! lol go pink


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

pink arrows are awesome i already have one victory pink arrow in my quiver


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

haha, brett(hunter14) is just jealous of my PINK!!!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha i think the pink would look cool and not just cuz im a girl! lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i think pink would stand out too!! but hunter14 obviously doesnt cuz he is SUCH A TOUGH GUY!!:shade:


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i think pink would stand out too!! but hunter14 obviously doesnt cuz he is SUCH A TOUGH GUY!!:shade:



Hunter has a pink Bstinger side bar:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Pink is definatly a mans color


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahaha Dwill! 
"tough Guys wear Pink".....or their bows do! lol


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Your color actually aint pink, its magenta this is pink , even though it doesnt look like it


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

I take it back, hunter doesnt have a pink side bar, countryboy173 does! but that cool!!

sorry Hunter..got you guys mixed up! my BAD!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

and technically magenta is a form of pink!!! lol


Dwill said:


> Your color actually aint pink, its magenta this is pink , even though it doesnt look like it


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

dude Dylan, don't get pink strings!!!!! I had a pink bohning sticker on my v-bar for a few weeks :embara: Oh man the hell I caught for that one, joke after joke after joke. Its not worth it!


----------



## GSUarcher (Mar 21, 2010)

bow looks awesome. really like that color scheme


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hmmm, maybe i will go with some.....? suggestions? it will be one solid color


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweet!!! How's it shoot?

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

shoots like a dream. it chronoed at 260, 54# with 27'' draw


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> no wraps ever again, maybe pink fletchings. but i love the pink


 ya for target I wouldn't put wraps on it, they would get messed up if you shoot 2 or more arrows into a group, ya you could go with 2 pinks and a white or vice versa or transfer the white to black but I'd prefer the white.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> shoots like a dream. it chronoed at 260, 54# with 27'' draw


 with what weight of arrow?
Also nothing's wrong with pink, I personally don't really like pink and I don't own anything pink but hey having a pink tring just means your secure enough to have pink stuff, and usually anything that you buy that is pink goes to the breast cancer awareness.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> hmmm, maybe i will go with some.....? suggestions? it will be one solid color


What about a lime green, or bright RED!!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Just about any color would look cool with white. How about red? Maybe flo green?

Nice bow by the way.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Red always looks good with white


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Pink will look good and I think teal would look good


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hunter14 said:


> What about a lime green, or bright RED!!!


ya, flo green alwyas looks good, or red especially with that bow, or of course bright orange or a flame color string. and with the same color serving.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

ok, i think i might go with a blood red


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

where ya getting strings from? pink would look sweet on that thing


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i will be getting Vaportrails. and itll be prolly spring before i get new strings but i like to think about it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i will be getting Vaportrails. and itll be prolly spring before i get new strings but i like to think about it


vaportrails are sweet.. they are what i have on a couple of my bows and will be putting on my other ones shortly...

they will set ya up with what ya want!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

yepp. just the color issue now. i think i might go with just the natural color.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

dont get a white string gets dirty way to easy, get like a red or type of green would look nice on that bow


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

think about a JBK very nice strings a made out of brownell he can even help with colors (Omen is his name you can find him under manufacturing-specialty items......................... just go with what ever company you want


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> ok, i think i might go with a blood red


that will loo really good, but wear the set out that are on it first so you can get your money's worth out of it. I wore my factory strings out so bad that I had to buy a new set last week since half of my strands completely broke and busted loose on my bow, but part of it was that a few strands frayed a little while out in Colorado, but tomorrow it will be on it's way back from Terminal Velocity Archery shop in Chilicothe Ohio. He makes his own strings and the only way he will guarante his string for 2 years is if he puts them on it himself, paper tunes it, and shoots it to make sure no serving is slipping or whatever else may be wrong before he sends it so he's not having to repair the strings or send new ones. I went with Flo Green and brown and about a day later I wanted to change the colors to Flo green and flame but when I called and mentuioned it he had allready made the string but it'll still look good.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

im gunna go with a solid color, and its going to be bright one, only because when you wax a black string and the wax dries, it looks like crap and it makes it look white


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> im gunna go with a solid color, and its going to be bright one, only because when you wax a black string and the wax dries, it looks like crap and it makes it look white


ya and if you had white in the string when uit gets dirty it doesn't look good and it's a pain to clean out if you don't clean it immediately.
What weight of arrow are you shooting out of that bow, I allready know how fast it's shooting but how heavy are your arrows?


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Ignition kid said:


> ya and if you had white in the string when uit gets dirty it doesn't look good and it's a pain to clean out if you don't clean it immediately.
> What weight of arrow are you shooting out of that bow, I allready know how fast it's shooting but how heavy are your arrows?


300 Gr


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

SET THE HOOK said:


> 300 Gr


oh, okay than that's pretty good to be getting 255 with a 55# draw weight, I think I'm getting around 260 with my bow at 62# shooting a 365 grain arrow with a 25" draw.
But at the end of the year I'll be close to 70# with my Z7 and I need 2 change my draw length to a 26.5" but I can shoot it fine for now so I don't have to buy brand new arrows and I will be going to an Axis FMJ 400's and with a 100 grain tip they'll be 400 grains and at 70# I should be shooting 270-275 fps hopefully, which speed doesn't mean much to me but I want some especially if I'm chunking a 400 grain arrow at my target for hunting. 
But anyways that's pretty good speed for ya, especially for a competiton rig.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> What about a lime green, or bright RED!!!


Lime green is the bomb. :glasses9:


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Ignition kid said:


> oh, okay than that's pretty good to be getting 255 with a 55# draw weight, I think I'm getting around 260 with my bow at 62# shooting a 365 grain arrow with a 25" draw.
> But at the end of the year I'll be close to 70# with my Z7 and I need 2 change my draw length to a 26.5" but I can shoot it fine for now so I don't have to buy brand new arrows and I will be going to an Axis FMJ 400's and with a 100 grain tip they'll be 400 grains and at 70# I should be shooting 270-275 fps hopefully, which speed doesn't mean much to me but I want some especially if I'm chunking a 400 grain arrow at my target for hunting.
> But anyways that's pretty good speed for ya, especially for a competiton rig.


Hes getting 260 fps at 53# at 60# and a28'dl and around a 315 gr arrow should be at 280 fps......thats what the shop owner gets with his XLR with cudas at 58# Reason they went with Cuda cams is the ASA speed limit of 280 i believe.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

The guy gets like 270, due to the rules


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> The guy gets like 270, due to the rules



280 at 28 3/4 DL at 58#...get it right!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

how is that possible when the limit is 280?


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

That thing is so nice id be scared to shoot it


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

haha i can hear where your coming from, it shoots like a dream


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> haha i can hear where your coming from, it shoots like a dream


now we need to see some pics of the groups you're getting with it with that sweet looking bow in it as well!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

will doo


----------

